# Question about conecting wire to motor.



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

I have a atlas turntable which I've mentioned here. I have found out it works however the leads off the motor to the connector screws came off. I tried to shrink wrap wires to the leads but those came off easily.
Can I solder on leads and if so anything I would have to do diffently to get the solder to stick?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

For a good electrical solder joint, apply a dab of resin flux to the
wire and the tab to which you will solder. Use resin solder. I 
like to 'tin' the motor tab, and also tin the wire. Then have a
tiny dab of solder on the tip of your iron when you touch the
two pieces together. If you are new to soldering, practice with
a wire and a piece of metal.

Don


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

It's 'rosin' core solder. You won't find any resin core solder anywhere.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Make sure the wires are bare and not enamel coated. Rub the wire between a sharp blade and a hard surface all around it. The surface will turn to a shiny copper. This is only if the wire is from a winding of a coil or motor.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

MichaelE said:


> It's 'rosin' core solder. You won't find any resin core solder anywhere.


soldering - What is resin cored solder wire? - Electrical Engineering Stack Exchange


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Not something found at Mouser. I doubt anyone is using a $30, 3 oz roll of specialty solder from France for model train work from Digi-key.

Unless of course, you are in France.


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

T-Man said:


> Make sure the wires are bare and not enamel coated. Rub the wire between a sharp blade and a hard surface all around it. The surface will turn to a shiny copper. This is only if the wire is from a winding of a coil or motor.


Thoughts on 'burning' off that enamel insulation using a Bic or gas lighter of some kind? 

I have done this and then cleaned the wires with an alcohol soaked rag. Then used rosin paste while soldering


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

When I've had t work with that type of wire I just scrape it off with an Ex-acto knife.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I don't find alcohol and heat a good combination. If it works, great. Both heat and alcohol can damage the coil.


----------

